# Teichneubau



## schenvo (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo alle Teichfreunde

Wie schon vor längerer Zeit angedroht möchte ich meinen Teichneubau
mit meinen derzeitigen Vorstellungen zur Diskussion anbieten. 
Zum Istzustand: ca 400m² Dachfläche sowie das anfallende Abwasser einer Biokläranlage sind die Zuleitungen die in den Filtergraben einlaufen sollen.
Bei Trockenheit stehen ein Brunnen, welcher eisenhaltiges Wasser liefert zur Verstärkung. Der Filtergraben gibt das Wasser an den Schwimmteich weiter.
Bei Starkregen soll nur der Filtergraben überlaufen, nicht der Schwimmteich.
Die zur Verfügung stehende Fläche ist mit 30 x 13 Meter sicherlich ausreichend.
Hier eine erste Skizze mit meinen Vorstellungen.
 

Rechts und unten sind 90cm hohe (3 x 30cm) Pflanzschalen, da das Umfeld so viel höher ist. Das Grundstück selbst ist nach oben hin um ca 50cm abschüssig.


Ich bin für alle möglichen Gedanken offen und hoffe auf eure Ideen.


----------



## schenvo (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau*

Ergänzung

Da keine Reaktion bisher kam, will ich versuchen spezielle Fragen zustellen.

1. Wenn der Schwimmteich ca 150m² wird, wie groß soll dann der Filtergraben mdst sein?
2. Welche Pumpe empfehlt ihr, wenn die etwa 1 Höhenmeter und 10 Weitmeter entfernte Bachquelle gespeist werden soll?
3. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Filtergraben zuerst und nächstes Jahr den Schwimmteich zubauen?
4. Wie würdet ihr den Filtergraben anlegen, damit er problemlos ein Starkregen
auffangen und ableiten kann.
5. Ist es grundsätzlich zu empfehlen zwischen Schwimmteich und Ufergräben einen begehbaren Damm zu bauen oder reicht ein einfacher Damm.


----------



## Bibo-30 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau*

Hallo schenvo

giebts evt. auch einen richtigen Namen?

schau dich doch im Forum bei den Schwimmteichen mal ein bischen um
da findest du bestimmt schon sehr viele Infos
guck mal bei Schwimmteichbau von Thias


----------



## martin karstens (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau*

Ein paar Antworten:
- die Pumpe sollte so groß sein das die Wassermenge des Schwimmteiches ca. 2mal am Tag umgewälzt wird. Von der Pumpe 2 Abgänge mit Schiebern oder Kugelhähnen zum Bach und zum direkten Einlauf in den Teich. So kann man mit den Schiebern die Wassermenge für den Bach genau regulieren (z.b. für die Geräuschentwicklung).
- ein begehbarer Damm zwischen Ufergraben und Schwimmteich ist nicht notwendig, wenn der Ufergraben nicht so breit wird.
- vom eisenhaltigen Wasser würde ich absehen. Kann man ja mal probieren, aber wegen der Wasserverfärbung würde ich Trinkwasser nehmen. Habe bei mir auch einen eigenen Brunnen (sehr eisenhaltig = braunes Wasser), aber zum Glück recht günstiges Trinkwasser ( 0,85 Euro/m3)
- Größe vom Filtergraben ist auch abhängig wieviel du in den Schwimmteich planzen tust. Sonst ist das Verhältnis 1/3 Filtergraben 2/3 Schwimmteich das Minimum. Besser 1/2 zu 1/2.
-und "Thias Teichbau" ist sehr informatif. 
LG Martin


----------



## schenvo (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau*

Danke für die Anregungen

Thias sein Schwimmteich ist sehr gelungen und ich __ blicke neidisch auf sein Geschaffenes. Ich kenne seinen Bericht und seine Informationen sehr gut.
Trotzdem fehlt mir noch die Vorstellung, wie ich einen Filtergraben bauen soll, der es ermöglicht sehr viel Wasser in kurzer Zeit aufzunehmen und in das dahinterliegende Gelände weiterzuleiten.
Und dann noch die offene Frage des möglichen Etappenbaues. Erst Filtergraben, dann Schwimmteich

Übrigens, mein Vorname ist Volkmar


----------



## martin karstens (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau*

Hallo Volkmar!
Den Filtergraben kannst Du auch vorher bauen. Nur schon vorher Gedanken machen mit Zu- und Ablauf.
Nach Deiner Skizze ist der Filtergraben zu klein. Das Wasserfassungsvermögen soll so 20% vom Schwimmteich sein.


----------



## BATE (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau*

Hallo
schenvo

Ich würde warten und alles auf einmal mit Folie auslegen.Wäre mir das 
Risiko zu groß nach 1Jahr hier Folie anzukleben und mir eine undichtigkeit
einzuhandeln.Da dein Teichprojekt ja noch weiter reifen sollte(zu kleiner
Filtergraben),und du sicher noch weitere Ideen bekommen wirst, wird es sich
sicher auszahlen noch zu warten(ungedult zahlt sich nicht aus).Ich bau schon
1Jahr und es wird noch länger dauern,aber ich hab es nicht eilig.Es kommen
mir immer wieder neue Ideen(Dank Eurer Beiträge und Bilder)die ich noch
einbauen kann.
Tschüss 
Günther


----------



## schenvo (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau*

Danke Euch für eure Meinungen.

Ich tendiere auch immer mehr dazu, dass ganze Projekt auf einmal zu bauen.


----------



## Martin a. B. (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau*

Hi Volkmar

Was bedeutet auf deiner Skizze UG?  FG =Filtergraben? 
was sind die hellgrünen Linien?  

gruß

Martin


----------



## schenvo (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau*

Hallo Martin

UG - steht für Ufergraben und die hellen grünen Linien sind dieBegrenzungen des Ufergrabens.


----------

